# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  montipora and soft corals

## lost

As above I was wondering if the plate coral would be ok with the few soft corals I have ?

----------


## Gary R

Hi Dave

It is a peaceful coral and can be placed in close proximity to other peaceful corals like soft corals m8. It is moderately difficult to keep as needs calcium, strontium, and other trace elements to keep it going. Your T5s will be good for it and it will need water moment around it.

I have the brown and green in my tank and they grow for fun...with it being a SPS make sure your water stays in top condition.

----------

*lost* (30-05-2017)

----------


## lost

thanks gaz on a side note have you ever heard or brought from a online shop called jbs marines ? I was thinking of getting a few corals from him one of them being the monti

----------


## Gary R

Heard of them yes but never used them Dave.....they have been around a few years now...i like to see what i buy.

----------


## lost

you do have a point

----------

*Gary R* (31-05-2017)

----------

